# طلب مساعدة لدراسة الماجستير في هندسة الميكاترونكس في مصر



## م. علاء عبد (3 مارس 2010)

انا خلصت بكلوريوس هندسة ميكاترونكس من فلسطين وحابب اكمل وادرس ماجستير هندسة ميكاترونكس في مصر لانه لا يوجد في فلسطين ماجستير ولكن لا اعرف في اي جامعة يوجد تخصص ماجستير هندسة ميكاترونكس ولا كيف طريقة التسجيل ولا متي التسجل الرجاء من يستطيع مساعدتي ما يبخل عليا 
وشكراا للجميع​


----------



## 1-محمد (6 مارس 2010)

كلية عين شمس فيها التخصص لكن انا مش اعرف ايه الشروط المطلوبة لغير المصريين . تقبل مرورى


----------



## م. علاء عبد (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذة امعلومة بس متي بيبدا التسجل وه يوجد جامعات اخري فيها التخصص نفسه 
وشكراا


----------

